# The girls are waiting.



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 3, 2019)

Spring is just around the corner, but most of these are just going to the other building after they all get their own root bags.
Never again will I use plastic pots, the difference is huge.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 4, 2019)

nice


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice!!   I use cloth pots for all of mine.  They appear to work well.  Not real cloth, but a HD fabric.
Looking good!


----------

